# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ضَبْطُ كِتَابِ ( تَلْخِيصِ فِقْهِ الْفَرَائِضِ ) للشيخِ/ ابنِ عُثَيمين.

## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الحَمْدُ للهِ، نحْمَدُهُ وَنَسْتَعِينُهُ وَنَسْتَغْفِرُه  ُ، وَنَتُوبُ إِلَيهِ وَنَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنْ شُرُورِ أَنْفُسِنَا وَمِنْ سَيِّئَاتِ أَعْمَالِنَا، مَنْ يَهْدِهِ اللهُ فَلا مُضِلَّ لَهُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَلا هَادِيَ لَهُ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنْ مُحَمَّدَاً عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ، وَمْنْ تَبِعَهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ وَسَلِّمْ تَسْلِيمَاً، وَبَعْدُ :
فَهَذِهِ رِسَالَةٌ مُخْتََصَرَةٌ فِي عِلْمِ الْفَرَائِضِ حَسَبَ الْمَنْهَجِ الْجَدِيدِ الْمُقَرَّرِ لِلسَّنَةِ الْأُولَى الثَّانَوِيَّةِ رَاعَيْتُ فِيهَا سُهُولَةَ التَّعْبِيرِ مَعَ الإِيضَاحِ بِالأَمْثِلَةِ وَسمَّيْتُهَا *( تَلْخِيصَ فِقْهِ الْفَرَائِضِ ) وَ*أَسْأَلُ اللهَ - تَعَالى - أَنْ يجْعَلَ عَمَلِي خَالِصَاً لَهُ نَافِعَاً لِعِبَادِهِ إِنَّهُ جَوَادٌ كَرِيمٌ.
يتبع إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ...

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تعريف الفرائض، فائدته، حكمه

1ـ الفَرَائِضُ : جَمْعُ فَرِيضَةٍ بِمَعْنَى مَفْرُوضَةٍ، وَهِىَ لُغَةً : الشَّيءُ المُوجَبُ والمَقْطُوعُ.

وَفِي الاصْطِلاحِ هُنَا : العِلْمُ بِقِسْمَةِ المَوَارِيثِ فِقْهَاً وَحِسَابَاً.

2ـ فَائِدَتُهُ : إِيصَالُ نَصِيبِ كُلِّ وَارِثٍ إِلَيْهِ.

3ـ حُكْمُهُ : فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ، إِذَا قَامَ بِهِ مَنْ يَكْفِي سَقَطَ الفَرَضَ عَنْ بَقِيَّةِ النَّاسِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الحُقُوقُ المُتَعَلِّقَةُ بِالتَّرِكَةِ وَبَيَانُ المُقَدَّمِ مِنْهَا 

الحُقُوقُ المُتَعَلِّقَةُ بِالتَّرِكَةِ خَمْسَةٌ مُرَتَّبَةٌ كَالتَّالِي :

1ـ مُؤَنُ تَجْهِيزِ المَيِّتِ مِنْ ثَمَنِ مَاءِ تَغْسِيلِهِ وَكَفَنِهِ وَحَنُوطِهِ وَأُجْرَةِ غَاسِلِهِ وَحَافِرِ قَبْرِهِ.

2ـ الحُقُوقُ المُتَعَلِّقَةُ بِعَيْنِ التَّرِكَةِ كَالدِّيُونِ المُوَثَّقَةِ بِالرَّهْنِ.

3ـ الحُقُوقُ المُتَعَلِّقَةُ بِذِمَّةِ المَيِّتِ كَالدِّيُونِ التِي لَيْسَ فِيهَا رَهْنٌ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ للهِ - تَعَالَى - كَالزَّكَاةِ أَمْ للآدَمِيِّينَ كَالقَرْضِ.

4ـ الوَصِيَّةُ الجَائِزَةُ، وَهِىَ مَا كَانَتْ بِالثُّلُثِ فَأَقَلَّ لِغَيرِ وَارِثٍ.

5ـ الإِرْثُ، وَيُقَدَّمُ مِنْهُ الإِرْثُ بِالفَرْضِ ثُمَّ التَّعْصِيبِ ثُمَّ الرَّحِمِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تنبيه :



> حُكْمُهُ : فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ، إِذَا قَامَ بِهِ مَنْ يَكْفِي سَقَطَ الفَرْضُ عَنْ بَقِيَّةِ النَّاسِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

مِثَالٌ يُوَضِّحُ ذَلِكَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ مَيِّتٌ وَيَبْلُغُ مَا يَتَعَلَّقُ بِتَرِكَتِهِ كَالتَّالِي : 
100 رِيَالٍ مُؤَنُ تَجْهِيزِهِ.
100 رِيَالٍ دَيْنٌ مُوَثَّقٌ بِرَهْنٍ.
100 رِيَالٍ دَيْنٌ لَيْسَ فِيهِ رَهْنٌ.
100 رِيَالٍ وَصِيَّةٌ جَائِزَةٌ.
وَارِث : زوج، أخت شقيقة.
فَِإذَا خَلَّفَ مِائَةَ رِيَالٍ صُرِفَتْ فِي مُؤَنِ تَجْهِيزِهِ، وَتُرِكَ البَاقِي.
وَإِذَا خَلَّفَ مِائَتَيْ رِيَالٍ فَقَطْ صُرِفَتْ فِي مُؤَنِ تَجْهِيزِهِ وَالدَّيْنِ المُوَثَّقِ، وَتُرِكَ البَاقِي.
وَإِذَا خَلَّفَ ثَلاثَمِائَةِ رِيَالٍ فَقَطْ صُرِفَتْ فِي مُؤَنِ تَجْهِيزِهِ وَالدَّيْنِ المُوَثَّقِ وَالدَّيْنِ غَيْرِ المُوَثَّقِ، وَتُرِكَ البَاقِي.
وَإِذَا خَلَّفَ سِتَّمِائَةِ رِيَالٍ صُرِفَتْ مِنْهَا ثَلاثُمِائَةٍ فِيمَا سَبَقَ، وَمِائَةُ رِيَالٍ فِى الوَصِيَّةِ وَمِائِةُ رِيَالٍ لِلزَّوْجِ، وَمِائَةُ رِيَالٍ لِلأُخْتِ الشَّقِيقَةِ.
وَوَجْهُ تَقْدِيمِ الوَصِيَّةِ عَلَى الإِرْثِ هُنَا أَنَّ فَرْضَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ الزَّوْجِ وَالأُخْتِ الشَّقِيقَةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلَمْ يُفْرَضْ لَهُمَا النِّصْفُ إلا بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِمَا بَقِيَ بَعْدَ الوَصِيَّةِ وَلَوْ لَمْ تُقَدَّمِ الْوَصِيَّةُ عَلِيْهمَا لَكَانَ لِلْوَصِيَّةِ خَمْسَةٌ وَسَبْعُونَ ، وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الزَّوْجِ وَالأُخْتِ مِائةٌ وَاثْنَا عَشَرَ رِيَالًا وَنِصْفُ رِيَالٍ .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أَسْبَابُ الإِرْثِ 

أَسْبَابُ الإِرْثِ ثَلاثَةٌ : نِكَاحٌ، وَنَسَبٌ، وَوَلاءٌ.

أ ـ فَالنِّكَاحُ : عَقْدُ الزَّوْجِيَّةِ الصَّحِيحُ، فَيَرِثُ بِهِ الزَّوْجُ مِنْ زَوْجَتِهِ، وَالزَّوْجَةُ مِنْ زَوْجِهَا بمُجَرَّدِ العَقْدِ وَإِنْ لمْ يحْصُلْ بَيْنَهُمَا اجْتِمَاعٌ.

ب ـ وَالنَّسَبُ : القَرَابَةُ وَهِيَ الاتِّصَالُ بَيْنَ شَخْصَيْنِ بِوِلادَةٍ قَرِيبَةٍ أَوْ بَعِيدَةٍ.

ج ـ وَالْوَلاءُ : عُصُوبَةٌ تَثْبُتُ لِلْمُعْتِقِ وَعَصَبَتِهِ الْمُتَعَصِّبِي  نَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ بِسَبَبِ الْعِتْقِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أَقْسَامُ الْقَرَابَةِ بِاعْتِبَارِ جِهَاتِهِمْ

تَنْقَسِمُ الْقَرَابَةُ بِاعْتِبَارِ جِهَاتهِمْ إِلى ثَلاثَةِ أَقْسَامٍ : أُصُولٍ وَفُرُوعٍ وَحَوَاشِي.

أ ـ فَالأُصُولُ : مَنْ تَفَرَّعَ الميِّتُ مِنْهُمْ كَالآبَاءِ وَالأُمَّهَاتِ، وَكُلُّهُمْ وَارِثُونَ بِالفَرْضِ أَوْ التَّعْصِيبِ سِوَى صِنْفَيْنِ :
1 ـ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ حَالَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْمَيِّتِ أُنْثَى، مِثْلَ : أَبِ الأُمِّ.
2 ـ كُلُّ أُنْثَى أَدْلَتْ بِذَكَرٍ حَالَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الميِّتِ أُنْثَى، مِثْلَ : أُمِّ أَبِ الأُمِّ.
وَهَذَانِ الصِّنْفَانِ مِنْ ذَوِي الأَرْحَامِ. 

ب ـ وَالفُرُوعُ : مَنْ تَفَرَّعُوا مِنْ الميِّتِ كَالأَوْلادِ، وَكُلُّهُمْ وَارِثُونَ بِالْفَرْضِ أَوْ التَّعْصِيبِ إِلَّا مَنْ أَدْلى بِأُنْثَى، مِثْلَ : ابنِ البِنْتِ وَبنْتِ الْبِنْتِ فَمِنْ ذَوِي الأَرْحَامِ .

جـ ـ وَالْحَوَاشِي : مَنْ تَفَرَّعُوا مِنْ أُصُولِ الميِّتِ كَالإِخْوَةِ وَالأَعْمَامِ، وَكُلُّهُمْ وَارِثُونَ بِالفَرْضِ أَوْ التَّعْصِيبِ سِوَى صِنْفَينِ :
1ـ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ أَدْلى بِأُنْثَى سِوَى الإِخْوَةِ مِنْ الأُمِّ، مِثْلَ : ابنِ الأُخْتِ وَابْنِ الأَخِ مِنْ الأُمِّ والْعَمِّ لأُمٍّ وَالخَالِ.
2ـ جمِيعُ الإِنَاثِ سِوَى الأَخَوَاتِ، مِثْلَ : بِنْتِ الأَخِ وَالعَمَّةِ وَبِنْتِ الْعَمِّ وَالخَالَةِ.
وَهَذَانِ الصِّنْفَانِ مِنْ ذَوِي الأَرْحَامِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

شُرُوطُ الإِرْثِ

شُرُوطُ الإِرْثِ ثَلاثَةٌ :
أ ـ تَحَقُّقُ مَوْتِ الْمَوْرُثِ أَوْ إِلْحَاقُهُ باِلأَمْوَاتِ.
مِثَالُ إِلْحَاقِهِ بِالأَمْوَاتِ : المفْقُودُ(1) إِذَا مَضَتْ مُدَّةُ انْتِظَارِهِ (2).

ب ـ تحَقُّقُ حَيَاةِ الوَارِثِ بَعْدَهُ أَوْ إِلحَاقُهُ بِالأَحْيَاءِ. 
مِثَالَ إِلْحَاقِهِ بِالأَحْيَاءِ : الْحَمْلُ إِذَا تحَقَّقَ وُجُودُهُ حِينَ مَوْتِ مَوْرُثِهِ(3) وَإِنْ لمْ تُنْفَخْ فِيهِ الرُّوحُ، وَكَذَلِكَ المفْقُودُ في مُدَّةِ انْتِظَارِهِ إِذَا لمْ نَتَحَقَّقْ أَنَّ مَوْتَهُ قَبْلَ مَوْتِ مَوْرُثِهِ.
وَبِنَاءً عَلَى هَذَيْنِ الشَّرْطَيْنِ فَلا تَوَارُثَ بَيْنَ مُتَوَارِثَيْنِ مَاتَا وَلمْ يُعْلَمْ أَيُّهُمَا أَسْبَقُ مَوْتًا، مِثْلَ أَنْ يمُوتَا بِهَدْمٍ أَوْ غَرَقٍ أَوْ حَرِيقٍ أَوْ حَادِثِ طَرِيقٍ وَنَحْوِهِ لِعَدَمِ تحَقُّقِ الْمَوْرُثِ قَبْلَ الْوَارِثِ وَحَيَاةِ الْوَارِثِ بَعْدَهُ.

جـ ـ الْعِلْمُ بِالجِهَةِ الْمُوجِبَةِ لِلإِرْثِ مِنْ زَوْجِيَّةٍ أَوْ قَرَابَةٍ أَوْ وَلاءٍ، بَأَنْ نَعْلَمَ أَنْ هَذَا يَرِثُ هَذَا الميِّتَ لِكَوْنِهِ زَوْجَهُ وَنحْوَهُ.
----------------------------------
(1) هو من انقطعت أخباره ولم يعلم له حياة ولا موت.
(2) تقدر مدة انتظاره بحسب اجتهاد الحاكم وتختلف بحسب حال المفقود.
(3) يتحقق ذلك إذا وضع حيا حياة مستقرة لأقل من ستة أشهر من موت مورثه مطلقا أو لأكثر من ذلك إن كانت لم توطأ بعد موت مورثه.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

مَوَانِعُ الإِرْثِ 

مَوَانِعُ الإِرْثِ ثَلاثَةٌ : اخْتِلافُ الدِّينِ، وَالرِّقُ، وَالقَتْلُ.

فَمَتَى وُجِدَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا فِي شَخْصٍ صَارَ كَالمَعْدُومِ، فَلا يَرِثُ وَلا يُؤَثِّرُ عَلَى غَيرِهِ مِنَ الْوَرَثَةِ.

أ ـ فَأَمَّا اخْتِلافُ الدِّينِ فَمَعْنَاهُ : أَنْ يَكونَ أَحَدُهُمَا عَلَى مِلَّةٍ، وَالثَّانِي عَلَى مِلَّةٍ أُخْرَى، وَهُوَ مَانِعٌ مِنَ الْجَانِبَيْنِ، فَالْكَافِرُ لا يَرِثُ الْمُسْلِمَ، وَالْمُسْلِمُ لا يَرِثُ الْكَافِرَ، وَالْيَهُودِيُّ لا يَرِثُ النَّصْرَانِيَّ  ، وَالنَّصْرَانِي  ُّ لا يَرِثُ الْيَهُودِيَّ وَهَكَذَا.

ب ـ وَأمَّا الرِّقُ فَهُوَ وَصْفٌ يَكَونُ بِهِ الشَّخْصُ مَمْلُوكًا وَهُوَ مَانِعٌ مِنَ الْجَانِبَيْنِ، فَلا يَرِثُ الرَّقِيقُ وَلا يُوَرَّثُ. 

ج ـ وَأَمَّا الْقَتْلُ فَهُوَ إِزْهَاقُ الرُّوحِ، وَالْمَانِعُ مِنْهُ مَا كَانَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عَمْدًا أَمْ غَيْرَ عَمْدٍ(4)، وَسَوَاءٌ كَانَ مُبَاشَرَةً أَمْ بِسَبَبٍ. وَهُوَ مَانِعٌ مِنْ جَانِبٍ وَاحِدٍ، جَانِبِ الْقَاتِلِ، فَالْقَاتِلُ لا يَرِثُ مِنَ الْمَقْتُولِ. وَأَمَّا الْمَقْتُولُ فَيَرِثُ مِنَ الْقَاتِلِ؛ مِثْلَ أَنْ يَجْرَحَ أَحَدُ الشَّقِيقَيْنِ أَخَاهُ جُرْحًا مُمِيتًا، ثُمَّ يَمُوتُ الْجَارِحُ قَبْلَهُ فَيَرِثُ مِنْهُ الْمَجْرُوحُ حِينَئِذٍ. فَأَمَّا الْقَتْلُ بِحَقٍّ فَلا يَمْنَعُ مِنَ الإِرْثِ، مِثْلَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُوَرِّثَهُ قَصَاصًا فَيَرِثُ مِنْهُ حِينَئِذٍ.
----------------------------------
(4) يرى بعض العلماء أن قتل الخطأ لا يمنع القاتل من الإرث فيسلم الدية إن لم يعف عنه ويرث نصيبه من غيرها وهو مذهب مالك واختاره ابن القيم.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أَقْسَامُ الْوَرَثَةِ بِاعْتِبَارِ نَوْعِ الإِرْثِ 

يَنْقَسِمُ الْوَرَثَةُ بِاعْتِبَارِ نَوْعِ الإِرْثِ ثَلاثَةَ أَقْسَامٍ : وَارِثِينَ بِالْفَرْضِ، وَوَارِثِينَ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ، وَوَارِثِينَ بِالرَّحِمِ.

أ ـ فَالْوَارِثُونَ بِالْفَرْضِ : مَنْ إِرْثُهُمْ مُقَدَّرٌ بِجُزْءٍ كَالنِّصْفِ وَالرُّبْعِ وَالثُّمُنِ وَالثُُّلُثَيْن  ِ وَالثُّلُثِ وَالسُّدُسِ.

ب ـ وَالْوَارِثُونَ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ : مَنْ يَرِثُونَ بِلا تَقْدِيرٍ.

جـ ـ وَالْوَارِثُونَ بِالرَّحِمِ : كُلُّ قَرِيبٍ يَنْزِلُ مَنْزِلَةَ ذَوي الْفَرْضِ أَوِ التَّعْصِيبِ، وَلَيْسَ وَارِثًا بِهِمَا بِنَفْسِهِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أَصْحَابُ الْفُرُوضِ وَمِقْدَارُ نَصِيبِ كُلِّ وَارِثٍ

أَصْحَابُ الْفُرُوضِ عَشَرَةٌ : الزَّوْجُ ، وَالزَّوْجَةُ ، وَالأُمُّ ، وَالأَبُ ، وَالْجَدَّةُ ، وَالْجَدُّ ، وَالْبَنَاتُ ، وَبَنَاتُ الابْنِ ، وَالأَخَوَاتُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أُمٍّ ، وَأَوْلادُ الأُمِّ .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

1- مِيرَاثُ الزَّوْجِ 

مِيرَاثُ الزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ أَوِ الرُّبُعُ :

فَيَرِثُ النِّصْفَ بِشَرْطِ أَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلزَّوْجَةِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ(5) وَيَرِثُ الرُّبُعَ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلزَّوْجَةِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ.

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ النِّصْفُ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا وَأبِيهَا فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ وَلِلأَبِ الْبَاقِي.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ الرُّبُعُ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا وَابْنِهَا فَلِلزَّوْجِ الرُّبُعُ وَلِلابْنِ الْبَاقِي.

-----------------------------
(5) الفرع الوارث : هم الأولاد وأولاد الأبناء وإن نزلوا إذا لم يكن فيهم مانع من موانع الإرث.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

2 ـ مِيرَاثُ الزَّوْجِةِ

مِيرَاثُ الزَّوْجَةِ الرُّبُعُ أَوِ الثُّمُنُ :

فَتَرِثُ الرُّبُعَ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ للزَّوْجِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ، وَتَرِثُ الثُّمُنَ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ للزَّوْجِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ.

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهَا الرُّبُعَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ وَأَبِيهِ فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الرُّبُعُ وَلِلأَبِ الْبَاقِي.

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهَا الثُّمُنَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ وَابْنِهِ فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الثُّمُنُ وَلِلابْنِ الْبَاقِي.

وَالزَّوْجَتَان  ِ فَأَكْثَرُ كَالزَّوْجَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ، فَلا يَزِيدُ الْفَرْضُ بِزِيَادَتِهِنّ  َ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

3- مِيرَاثُ الأُمِّ

مِيرَاثُ الأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ أَوِ السُّدُسُ أَوْ ثُلُثُ الْبَاقِي .

فَتَرِثُ الثُّلُثَ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ وَلا عَدَدٌ مِنَ الإخْوَةِ أَوِ الأَخَوَاتِ ، وَأَنْ لا تَكُونَ الْمَسْأَلَةُ إحْدَى الْعُمَرِيَّتَي  ْنِ .
وَتَرِثُ السُّدُسَ إِذَا كَانَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ أَوْ عَدَدٌ مِنَ الإخْوَةِ أَوِ الأَخَوَاتِ(6)وَتَرِثُ ثُلُثَ الْبَاقِي فِي الْعُمَرِيَّتَي  ْنِ(7)وَهُمَا :
1 ـ زَوْجٌ وَأُمٌّ وَأَبٌ . تُقَسَّمُ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ : لِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ ثَلاثَةٌ ، وَلِلْأُمِّ ثُلُثُ الْبَاقِي وَاحِدٌ ، وَلِلأَبِ الْبَاقِي .
2 ـ زَوْجَةٌ وَأُمٌ وَأَبٌ . تُقَسَّمُ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةٍ : لِلزَّوْجَةِ الرُّبُعُ وَاحِدٌ ، وَلْلأُمِّ ثُلُثُ الْبَاقِي ، وَاحِدٌ وَللأَبِ الْبَاقِي .

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهَا الثُّلُثَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ ، فَلِلأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ وَلِلأَبِ الْبَاقِي .

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهَا السُّدُسَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُمِّهِ وَابْنِهِ فَلِلأُمِّ السُّدُسُ وَلِلابْنِ الْبَاقِي .

مِثَالٌ آخَرُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُمِّهِ وَأَخَوَيْهِ الشَّقِيقَيْنِ فَلِلأُمِّ السُّدُسُ ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَيْ  نِ الْبَاقِي .
--------------------------------
(6) سواء كانوا ذكوراً أم ذكوراً وإناثاً أم إناثا وسواء كانوا أشقاء أم من الأب أم من الأم.
(7) نسبة إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لأنه أول من قضى بهما في ذلك حين وقعتا في خلافته.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

4- مِيرَاثُ الأَبِ

مِيرَاثُ الأَبِ بِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ وَهُوَ السُّدُسُ ، أَوْ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَقَطْ ، أَوْ بِالْفَرْضِ وَالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعًا .

فَيَرِثُ بِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ ذَكَرٌ .

وَيَرِثُ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَقَطْ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ .

وَيَرِثُ بِالْفَرْضِ وَالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعًا بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ أُنْثَى لا ذَكَرٌ مَعَهَا .

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ بِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَابْنِهِ فَلِلأَبِ السُّدُسُ ، وَلِلابْنِ الْبَاقِي .

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَقَطْ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ وَأَبِيهِ فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الرُّبُعُ ، وَلِلأَبِ الْبَاقِي .

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ بِالْفَرْضِ وَالتَّعْصِيبِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ ابْنَتِهِ وَأَبِيهِ فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ ، وَلِلأَبِ السُّدُسُ فَرْضًا ، وَالْبَاقِي تَعْصِيبًا .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

5 ـ مِيرَاثُ الْجَدَّةِ

الْمُرَادُ بِالْجَدَّةِ هُنَا : مَنْ لَمْ تُدْلِ بِذَكَرٍ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْمَيِّتِ أُنْثَى كُأُمِّ أَبِ الأُمِّ، وَلا تَرِثُ جَدَّةٌ مَعَ وُجُودِ الأُمِّ، وَلا مَعَ وُجُودِ جَدَّةٍ أَقْرَبَ مِنْهَا كُأُمِّ الأُمِّ مَعَ وُجُودِ أُمِّ الأَبِ . 

وَمِيرَاثُ الْجَدَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ السُّدُسُ، فَإِنْ تَعَدَّدَتْ فَالسُّدُسُ بَيْنَهُنَّ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ، وَلا يَزِيدُ الْفَرْضُ بِزِيَادَتِهِنّ  َ .

مِثَالُ الْجَدَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ جَدَّتِهِ ( أُمِّ أَبِيهِ )، وَابْنِهِ؛ فَلِلْجَدَّةِ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلابْنِ الْبَاقِي .

وَمِثَالُ الْمُتَعَدِّدَا  تِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ جَدَّاتِهِ ( أُمِّ أُمِّ أُمِّهِ ، وَأُمِّ أُمِّ أَبِيهِ ، وَأُمِّ أَبِ أَبِيهِ)، وَأَبِيهِ؛ فَلِلْجَدَّاتِ السُّدُسُ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ، وَلِلأَبِ الْبَاقِي .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تصويب



> الْمُرَادُ بِالْجَدَّةِ هُنَا : مَنْ لَمْ تُدْلِ بِذَكَرٍ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْمَيِّتِ أُنْثَى كُأُمِّ أَبِ الأُمِّ، وَلا تَرِثُ جَدَّةٌ مَعَ وُجُودِ الأُمِّ، وَلا مَعَ وُجُودِ جَدَّةٍ أَقْرَبَ مِنْهَا كُأُمِّ أُمِّ الأُمِّ مَعَ وُجُودِ أُمِّ الأَبِ .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

6ـ مِيرَاثُ الْجَدِّ

الْمُرَادُ بِالْجَدِّ هُنَا : مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْمَيِّتِ أُنْثَى كَأَبِ الأُمِّ، وَلا يَرِثُ جَدٌ مَعَ وُجُودِ الأَبِ، وَلا مَعَ وُجُودِ جَدٍّ أَقْرَبَ مِنْهُ كَأَبِ أَبِ الأَبِ مَعَ وُجُودِ أَبِ الأَبِ .

وَمِيرَاثُ الْجَدِّ بِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ وَهُوَ السُّدُسُ، وَبِالتَّعْصِيب  ِ فَقَطْ، وَبِالْفَرْضِ وَالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعًا.

فَيَرِثُ بِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ ذَكَرٌ .

وَيَرِثُ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَقَطْ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ .

وَيَرِثُ بِالْفَرْضِ وَالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعًا بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ فَرْعٌ وَارِثٌ أُنْثَى لا ذَكَرٌ مَعَهَا .

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ بِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ جَدِّهِ، وَابْنِهِ فَلِلْجَدِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلابْنِ الْبَاقِي .

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَقَطْ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُمِّهِ، وَجَدِّه فَلِلأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَلِلْجَدِّ الْبَاقِي .

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ بِالْفَرْضِ وَالتَّعْصِيبِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَجَدِّهِ فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْجَدِّ السُّدُسُ فَرْضًا، وَالْبَاقِي تَعْصِيبًا .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

7ـ مِيرَاثُ الْبَنَاتِ 

مِيرَاثُ الْبَنَاتِ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَقَطْ، وَبِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ.

فَيَرِثْنَ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ ابْنٌ، لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ  ، وَيَرِثْنَ بِالْفَرْضِ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ ابْنٌ، لِلْوَاحِدِةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلثِّنْتَيْن  ِ فَأَكْثَرَ الثُّلُثاَنِ.

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِنَّ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِهِ، وَبِنْتِهِ فَلَهُمَا الْمَالُ كُلُّهُ، لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الْوَاحِدِةِ بِالِفَرْضِ النِّصْفَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ، وَابْنَتِهِ، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الثُّمُنُ، وَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلشَّقِيقِ الْبَاقِي.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الثِّنْتَيْنِ بِالْفَرْضِ الثُّلُثَيْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتَيْهِ، وَأَبِيهِ فَلِلْبِنْتَيْن  ِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلأَبِ السُّدُسُ فَرْضًا، وَالْبَاقِي تَعْصِيبًا .

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الأَكْثَرِ مِنَ الثِّنْتَيْنِ بِالْفَرْضِ الثُّلُثَيْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بَنَاتِهِ الثَّلاثِ، وَأُمِّهِ، وَأَبِيهِ فَلِلْبَنَاتِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلأَب السُّدُسُ. وَلَمْ يَرِثِ الأَبُ هُنَا بِالتَّعْصِيبِ؛ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَبْقَ بَعْدَ الْفَرْضِ شَيءٌ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

8 ـ مِيرَاثُ بَنَاتِ الابْنِ(8)

لا تَرِثُ بَنَاتُ الابْنِ مَعَ وُجُودِ ذَكَرٍ وَارِثٍ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ أََعْلَى مِنْهُنَّ مُطْلَقًا، وَلا مَعَ وُجُودِ أُنْثَيَيْنِ وَارِثَتَيْنِ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ أَعْلَى مِنْهُنَّ إِلا أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ ابْنُ ابْنٍ بِدَرَجَتِهِنَّ  ، أَوْ أَنْزَلَ مِنْهُنَّ، فَيَرِثْنَ مَعَهُ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ.

وَمِيرَاثُهُنَّ فِيمَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَقَطْ، وَبِالْفَرْضِ فَقَطْ، فَيَرِثْنَ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ ابْنُ ابْنٍ بِدَرَجَتِهِنَّ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ.

وَيَرِثْنَ بِالْفَرْضِ بِشَرْطِ أَلا يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ ابْنُ ابْنٍ بِدَرَجَتِهِنَّ  ، لِلْوَاحِدَةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلثِّنْتَيْن  ِ فَأَكْثَرَ الثُّلُثَانِ إِلا أَنْ يُوجَدَ أُنْثَى مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ أَعْلَى مِنْهُنَّ وَرِثَتِ النِّصْفَ، فَيَرِثْنَ السُّدُسَ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ سَوَاءٌ كُنَّ وَاحِدَةً أَمْ أَكْثَرَ، لا يَزِيدُ الْفَرْضُ عَنِ السُّدُسِ بِزِيَادَتِهِنّ  َ. 

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِنَّ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعَ وُجُودِ انْثَيَيْنِ وَارِثَتَيْنِ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ أَعْلَى مِنْهُنَّ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتَيْهِ، وَبْنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِهِ، فَلِلْبِنْتَيِن  ِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِبِنْتِ الابْنِ، وَابْنِ الابْنِ الْبَاقِي، وَلَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ(9) .

مِثَالٌ آخَرُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتَي ابْنِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنْهِ، فَلِبِنْتَي الابْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِبِنْتِ ابْنِ الابْنِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِِ ابْنِ الابْنِ الْبَاقِي، وَلَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ(10) .

وَمِثََالُ إِرْثِهِنِّ بِِالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعَ ابْنِ ابْنٍ بِدَرَجَتِهِنَّ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِهِ، فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الثُّمُنُ، وَلِبِنْتِ الابْنِ، وَابْنِ الابْنِ الْبَاقِي، لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الْوَاحِدَةِ بِالْفَرْضِ النِّصْفَ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهَا، وَابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِهَا، فَلِلزَّوْجِ الرُّبُعُ، وَلِبِنْتِ الابْنِ النِّصْفُ، وَلابْنِ ابْنِ الابْنِ الْبَاقِي .

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الثِّنْتَيْنِ بِالْفَرْضِ الثُّلُثَيْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ جَدَّتِهِ ( أُمِّ أُمِّهِ )، وَابْنَتَيْ ابْنِهِ، وَأَبِيهِ، فَلِلْجَدَّةِ السُّدُسُ، وَلابْنَتَيْ الابْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلأَبِ السُّدُسُ.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الأَكْثَرِ مِنْ الثِّنْتَيْنِ بِالْفَرْضِ الثُّلُثَيْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بَنَاتِ ابْنِهِ الثَّلاثِ، وَأَبِيهِ، فَلِبَنَاتِ الابْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلأَبِ السُّدُسُ فَرْضًا، وَالْبَاقِي تَعْصِيبًا.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الْوَاحِدَةِ السُّدُسَ مَعَ أُنْثَى مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ أَعْلَى مِنْهَا وَرِثَتِ النِّصْفَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِهِ، فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِبْنْتِ الابْنِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلابْنِ ابْنِ الابْنِ الْبَاقِي.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الأَكْثَرِ مِنْ وَاحِدَةٍ السُّدُسَ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَبِنْتِهَا، وَبَنَاتِ ابْنِهَا، وَعَمِّهَا، فَلِلزَّوْجِ الرُّبُعُ، وَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِبَنَاتِ الابْنِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلِلْعَمِّ الْبَاقِي.
------------
(8) المراد بهن: كل أنثى من الفروع أدلت بذكر ليس بينه وبين الميت أنثى وإن كان نازلاً.
(9) في هذا المثال عصبهن ابن ابن بدرجتهن.
(10) في هذا المثال عصبهن ابن ابن أنزل منهن.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

9 ـ مِيرَاثُ الأَخَوَاتِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أُمٍّ(11) 

لا يَرِثُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ، أَوْ الأَخَوَاتِ مَعَ وُجُودِ ذَكَرٍ وَارِثٍ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ، أَوِ الأُصُولِ.

أ ـ مِيرَاثُ الشَّقِيقَاتِ : 
مِيرَاثُ الشَّقِيقَاتِ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ بِالْغَيْرِ، وَبِالتَّعْصِيب  ِ مَعَ الْغَيْرِ، وَبِالْفَرْضِ.
فَيَرِثْنَ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ بِالْغَيْرِ إِذَا كَانَ لِلْمَيِّتِ أَخٌ شَقِيقٌ، لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ  .
وَيَرِثْنَ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعَ الْغَيْرِ إِذَا كَانَ لِلْمَيِّتِ أُنْثَى مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ وَارِثَةٌ بِالْفَرْضِ، فَيَكُنَّ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الإِخْوَةِ الأَشِقَّاءِ.
وَيَرِثْنَ بِالْفَرْضِ فِيمَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ لِلْوَاحِدَةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلثِّنْتَيْن  ِ فَأَكْثَرَ الثُّلُثَانِ.

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِنَّ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ بِالْغَيْرِ: أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ فَلَهُمَا الْمَالُ كُلُّهُ لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِهِنَّ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعَ الْغَيْرِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَأُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِبِنْتِ الابْنِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَةِ الْبَاقِي، وَلا شَيءَ لِلأَخِ مِنَ الأَبِ.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الْوَاحِدَةِ بِالْفَرْضِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَزَوْجَتِهِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ فَلِلشَّقِيقَةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الرُّبُعُ، وَلِلأَخِ مِنَ الأَبِ الْبَاقِي.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الثِّنْتَيْنِ بِالْفَرْضِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتَيْهِ الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ، وَأُمِّهِ، وَعَمِّهِ الشَّقِيقِ فَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلْعَمِّ الْبَاقِي.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الأَكْثَرِ مِنَ الثِّنْتَيْنِ بِالْفَرْضِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَخَوَاتِهِ الثَّلاثِ الشَّقِيقَاتِ، وَجَدَّتِهِ ( أُمِّ أَبِيهِ )، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ فَلِلشَّقِيقَات  ِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلْجَدَّةِ السُّدُسُ، وَلْلأَخِ مِنَ الأَبِ الْبَاقِي.

ب ـ مِيرَاثُ الأَخَوَاتِ مِنَ الأَبِ : 
لا تَرِثُ الأَخَوَاتُ مِنَ الأَبِ مَعَ وُجُودِ ذَكَرٍ وَارِثٍ مِنَ الأَشِقَّاءِ مُطْلَقًا، وَلا مَعَ وُجُودِ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَأَكْثَرَ مِنَ الشَّقِيقَاتِ إِلا أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمَيِّتِ أَخٌ مِنْ أَبٍ فَيَرِثْنَ مَعَهُ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ  ، وَيَرِثْنَ مَعَ الشَّقِيقَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ السُّدُسَ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ سَوَاءٌ كُنَّ وَاحِدَةً أَمْ أَكْثَرَ لا يَزِيدُ الْفَرْضُ عَنِ السُّدُسِ بِزِيَادَتِهِنّ  َ .
وَمِيرَاثُهُنَّ فِيمَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ كَمِيرَاثِ الشَّقِيقَاتِ على مَا سَبَقَ تَفْصِيلُهُ.

مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِنَّ مَعَ الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتَيْهِ الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ؛ فَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلأَخِ مِنَ الأَبِ وَالأُخْتِ مِنَ الأَبِ الْبَاقِي لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.

وَمِثَالُ إِِرْثِهِنَّ مَعَ الشَّقِيقَةِ السُّدُسَ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَعَمِّهِ الشَّقِيقِ؛ فَلِلشَّقِيقَةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلأُخْتِ مِنَ الأَبِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلِلْعَمِّ الْبَاقِي.

مِثَالٌ آخَرُ: أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَأُخْتَيْهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأُمِّهِ، وَعَمِّهِ الشَّقِيقِ؛ فَلِلشَّقِيقَةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلأُخْتَيْنِ مِنَ الأَبِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلِلأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلْعَمِّ الْبَاقِي.
---------------
(11) المراد بهن الأخوات الشقيقات والأخوات من الأب.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

10ـ مِيرَاثُ أَوْلادِ الأُمِّ

أَوْلادُ الأُمِّ هُمُ الإِخْوَةُ، وَالأَخَوَاتُ مِنَ الأُمِّ. 
وَلا يَرِثُونَ مَعَ وُجُودِ أَحَدٍ وَارِثٍ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ، أَوْ ذَكَرٍ وَارِثٍ مِنَ الأُصُولِ، وَمِيرَاثُهُمْ بِالْفَرْضِ لِلْوَاحِدِ مِنْهُمُ السُّدُسُ، وَلاثْنَيْنِ فَأَكْثَرَ الثُّلُثُ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ لا يُفَضْلُ ذَكَرُهُمْ عَلَى أُنْثَاهُمْ.

مِثَالُ إِرْثِ الْوَاحِدِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ، وَأُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَأُخْتَيْهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأُمِّهِ فَلِلأُخْتِ مِنَ الأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلأُخْتِ الشَّقِيقَةِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلأُخْتَيْنِ مِنَ الأَبِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلِلأُمِّ السُّدُسُ.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الاثْنَيْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَخَوَيْهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ، وَأُخْتَيْهِ الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ؛ فَلِلأَخَوَيْنِ مِنَ الأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ.

وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِ الأَكْثَرِ مِنَ الاثْنَيْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَخِيهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ، وَأُخْتَيْهِ مِنْهَا، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ؛ فَلِلأَخَوَيْنِ وَالأُخْتِ مِنَ الأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ، وَلِلشَّقِيقِ الْبَاقِي.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

*تَتِمَّةٌ* 

إِذَا اجْتَمَعَتْ فُرُوضٌ تَزِيدُ عَلَى الْمَسْأَلَةِ لَمْ يَسْقُطْ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهَا؛ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِالسُّقُوطِ مِنَ الآخَرِ فَتَعُولُ الْمَسْألَةُ إِلَى مُنْتَهَى فُرُوضِهَا، وَيَكُونُ النَّقْصُ عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ بِالْقِسْطِ مَنْسُوبًا إِلَى مُنْتَهَى عَوْلِهَا.

مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَأُخْتَيْهَا الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ؛ فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَتَعُولُ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ إِلَى سُبْعَه، وَيَنْقُصُ مِنْ فَرْضِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سَبْعَةٌ.

مِثَالٌ آخَرُ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَأُمِّهَا، وَأُخْتَيْهَا الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ، وَأُخْتَيْهَا مِنْ أُمِّهَ؛ فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلْأُخْتَيْن  ِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَتَعُولُ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ إِلَى عَشَرَةٍ، وَيَنْقُصُ مِنْ فَرْضِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ خُمُسَاهُ.

مِثَالٌ ثَالِثٌ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ، وَأُخْتَيْهِ الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ؛ فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الرُّبُعُ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُلُثَانِ، وَلِلْأُخْتِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَتَعُولُ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ إِلَى ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ، وَيَنْقُصُ مِنْ فَرْضِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سَهْمٌ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ سَهْمًا.

مِثَالٌ رَابِعٌ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ، وَابْنَتَيْهِ، وَأُمِّهِ، وَأَبِيهِ؛ فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الثُّمُنُ، وَلِلْبِنْتَيْن  ِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِلْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلْأَبِ السُّدُسُ، وَتَعُولُ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ إِلَى سَبْعَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ، وَيَنْقُصُ مِنْ فَرْضِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ تُسْعَه.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أرجو من الإخوة المشرفين أن يكتبوا ( سُبْعَهُ ) بدلا من ( سَبعة )في المثال الأول، و( تُسْعَهُ ) بدلا من ( تِسعة )في المثال الرابع.*
-------------
* هكذا قال لي الأستاذُ / محمود محمد محمود مرسي- جزاه الله خيرًا -.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

للفائدة :http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=6629

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تصويب


> مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَأُخْتَيْهَا الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ؛ فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَتَعُولُ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ إِلَى سُبْعَه، وَيَنْقُصُ مِنْ فَرْضِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سَبْعَةٌ.


مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَأُخْتَيْهَا الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ؛ فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَتَعُولُ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ إِلَى سَبْعَةٌ، وَيَنْقُصُ مِنْ فَرْضِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سُبْعَهُ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

........تمرينات 
*تمرين (1)* 
1 ـ اذكر الضابط فيمن لا يرث بفرض و لا تعصيب من القرابة مع التمثيل.

2ـ بيٌن من أقسام القرابة ما يأتي ومن منهم من ذوى الأرحام مع التعليل (12).
العمة . الأب . بنت الأخ الشقيق . الخال . بنت الابن أبو الأم . أم الأم . العم من الأم . العم من الأب . ابن البنت . ابن الابن . ابن الأخ من الأم . ابن الأخ من الأب . أم أب الأم . أم أبي الأب . ابن الأخت .
------------
(12) التعليل هنا وفي كل ما يطلب فيه من التمرينات أن يشار إلى مأخذه من القاعدة.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تصويب


> شُرُوطُ الإِرْثِ ثَلاثَةٌ :
> أ ـ تَحَقُّقُ مَوْتِ الْمُوَرِّثِ أَوْ إِلْحَاقُهُ باِلأَمْوَاتِ.
> 
> مِثَالَ إِلْحَاقِهِ بِالأَحْيَاءِ : الْحَمْلُ إِذَا تحَقَّقَ وُجُودُهُ حِينَ مَوْتِ مُوَرِّثِهِ(3) وَإِنْ لمْ تُنْفَخْ فِيهِ الرُّوحُ، وَكَذَلِكَ المفْقُودُ في مُدَّةِ انْتِظَارِهِ إِذَا لمْ نَتَحَقَّقْ أَنَّ مَوْتَهُ قَبْلَ مَوْتِ مُوَرِّثِهِ.
> وَبِنَاءً عَلَى هَذَيْنِ الشَّرْطَيْنِ فَلا تَوَارُثَ بَيْنَ مُتَوَارِثَيْنِ مَاتَا وَلمْ يُعْلَمْ أَيُّهُمَا أَسْبَقُ مَوْتًا، مِثْلَ أَنْ يمُوتَا بِهَدْمٍ أَوْ غَرَقٍ أَوْ حَرِيقٍ أَوْ حَادِثِ طَرِيقٍ وَنَحْوِهِ لِعَدَمِ تحَقُّقِ مَوْتِ الْمُوَرِّثِ قَبْلَ الْوَارِثِ وَحَيَاةِ الْوَارِثِ بَعْدَهُ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تصويب : 


> مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ النِّصْفَ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا وَأبِيهَا فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ وَلِلأَبِ الْبَاقِي.
> 
> وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ الرُّبُعَ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا وَابْنِهَا فَلِلزَّوْجِ الرُّبُعُ وَلِلابْنِ الْبَاقِي.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (2)1 ـ متى يرث كل واحد من الزوجين الربع ؟2 ـ متى يرث الأب بالفرض والتعصيب معًا ؟3 ـ ما هي الحالات التي لا يرث فيها كل من الجدة والجد ؟4 ـ متى ترث الأخوات بالتعصيب مع الغير ؟

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (3)هات أمثلة لما يأتي مع التعليل
1 ـ مثالًا يتضمن فرض الثمن للزوجة والسدس لبنت الابن.2ـ مثالًا يتضمن فرض النصف للزوج والسدس للأم.3ـ مثالًا يتضمن زيادة الفروض على المسألة من ستة إلى ثمانية.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (4)
اقسم المسائل التالية مع التعليل :
1ـ أم وزوجة وأخوان من أم وأخوان شقيقان.
2ـ أخت شقيقة وأخ شقيق رقيق وأم وعم.
3ـ بنتان وبنت ابن وأخت من أب.
4ـ أختان شقيقتان وأختان من أب وأختان من أم.
5. زوجة وأم وجد.
6 ـ زوج وأب وجدة ( أم أم ) وجدة ( أم أب ) وجدة ( أم أب أب).
7 ـ زوج وأم وأختان شقيقتان وأخ من أم.
8 ـ زوجة وأم وأختان من أب وأختان من أم.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

*الْعَصَبَةُ*

*الْعَصَبَةُ : جَمْعُ عَاصِبٍ، وَهُوَ مَنْ يَرِثُ بِلَا تَقْدِيرٍ، فَيَرِثُ جَمِيعَ الْمَالِ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُ صَاحِبُ فَرْضٍ، وَيَرِثُ بَاقَيَهُ مَعَ صَاحِبِ فَرْضٍ اسْتَغْرَقَ بَعْضَ الْمَالِ، وَلَا يَرِثُ شَيْئًا مَعَ صَاحِبِ فَرْضٍ اسْتَغْرَقَ جَمِيعَ الْمَالِ.*

*مِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَالِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ، فَلَهُ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ.*

*وَمِثَالُ إِرْثِهِ بَاقِيَهُ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَأَخَوَيْهَا مِنْ أُمِّهَا، وَأَخَوَيْهَا الشَّقِيقَيْنِ، فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْأَخَوَيْن  ِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَلِلْأَخَوَيْن  ِ الشَّقِيقَيْنِ الْبَاقِي.*

*وَمِثَالُ عَدَمِ إِرْثِهِ : أَنْ تَمُوتَ امْرَأَةٌ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا، وَأُمِّهَا، وَأَخَوَيْهَا مِنْ أُمِّهَا، وَأَخَوَيْهَا الشَّقِيقَيْنِ، فَلِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلْأَخَوَيْن  ِ مِنَ الْأمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْأَخَوَيْنِ الشَّقِيقَيْنِ لِاسْتِغْرَاقِ الْفُرُوضِ جَمِيعَ الْمَالِ.*

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أَقْسَامُ الْعَصَبَةِ

*يَنْقَسِمُ الْعَصَبَةُ إِلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَقْسَامٍ : عَاصِبٌ بِنَفْسِهِ، وَعَاصِبٌ بِغَيْرِهِ، وَعَاصِبٌ مَعَ غَيْرِهِ.*

*أ ـ فَالْعَاصِبُ بِالنَّفْسِ هُمْ :*
*1 ـ جَمِيعُ الذُّكُورِ مِنَ الْأُصُولِ، وَالْفُرُوعِ، وَالْحَوَاشِي إِلَّا الْإِخْوَةَ مِنَ الْأُمِّ، وَذَوِى الْأَرَحَامِ.*
*2 ـ جَمِيعُ مَنْ يَرِثُ بِالْوَلَاءِ مِنَ الذُّكُورِ، أَوِ الْإِنَاثِ كَالْمُعْتِقِ، وَالْمُعْتِقَةِ  .*

*ب ـ الْعَاصِبُ بِالْغَيْرِ هُنَّ : الْبَنَاتُ، وَبَنَاتُ الِابْنِ، وَالْأَخَوَاتُ الشَّقِيقَاتُ، وَالْأَخَوَاتُ مِنَ الْأَبِ.*
*1 ـ فَالْبَنَاتُ بِالْأَبْنَاءِ.*
*2ـ وَبَنَاتُ الِابْنِ بِأَبْنَاءِ الِابْنِ إِذَا كَانُوا بِدَرَجَتِهِنَّ  ، أَوْ كَانُوا أَنْزَلَ مِنْهُنَّ وَاسْتَغْرَقَ مَنْ فَوْقَهُنَّ الثُّلُثَيْنِ.*
*3 ـ وَالْأَخَوَاتُ الشَّقِيقَاتُ بِالْإخْوَةِ الْأَشِقَّاءِ.*
*4 ـ وَالْأَخَوَاتُ مِنَ الْأَبِ بِالْإِخْوَةِ مِنَ الْأَبِ.*
*فَتَرِثُ كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ بِالتَّعْصِيبِ مَعَ مَنْ كَانَتْ عَصَبَةً بِهِ* *لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْل**ُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ**.*

*مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ فِي الْبَنَاتِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنَتِهِ، وَابْنِهِ. فَلَهُمَا جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.*

*وَمِثَالُهُ فِي بَنَاتِ الِابْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِهِ. فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِابْنِ الِابْنِ، وَبِنْتِ الِابْنِ الْبَاقِي، لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.*

*مِثَالٌ آخَرُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتَيْهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِهِ. فَلِلْبِنْتَيْن  ِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِابْنِ ابْنِ الِابْنِ، وَبِنْتِ الِابْنِ الْبَاقِي لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.*

*وَمِثَالُهُ فِي الْأَخَوَاتِ الشَّقِيقَاتِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ. فَلَهُمَا جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.* 

*وَمِثَالُهُ فِي الْأَخَوَاتِ مِنَ الْأَبِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ. فَلَهُمَا جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ لَهُ سَهْمَانِ، وَلَهَا سَهْمٌ وَاحِدٌ.*

*وَلَا تُعْصَبُ امْرَأَةٌ بِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الذُّكُورِ سِوَى هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ؛ فَابْنُ الْأَخِ لَا يَعْصِبُ أُخْتَهُ، وَلَا عَمَّتَهُ، وَلَا ابْنَةَ عَمِّهِ، وَالعَمُّ لَا يَعْصِبُ الْعَمَّةَ، وَابْنُ الْعَمِّ لَا يَعْصِبُ أُخْتَهُ، وَلَا ابْنَةَ عَمِّهِ.*

*مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ فِي ابْنِ الْأَخِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنَتِهِ، وَابْنِ أَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ، وَبِنْتِ أَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ. فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِابْنِ الْأَخِ الشَّقِيقِ الْبَاقِي، وَلَا شَيءَ لِبِنْتِ الْأَخِ الشَّقِيقِ.*

*مِثَالٌ آخَرُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتَيْهِ الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنَ الْأَبِ، وَابْنِ أَخِيهِ مِنَ الْأَبِ. فَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِابْنِ الْأَخِ الْبَاقِي، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْأُخْتِ لِعَدَمِ مَنْ يَعْصِبُهَا.* 

*وَمِثَالُهُ فِي الْعَمِّ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ عَمِّهِ، وَعَمَّتِهِ. فَلِلْعَمِّ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْعَمَّةِ.* 

*وَمِثَالُهُ فِي ابْنِ الْعَمِّ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِ عَمِّهِ، وَبِنْتِ عَمِّهِ. فَلِابْنِ الْعَمِّ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ، وَلَا شَيءَ لِبِنْتِ الْعَمِّ.*

*جـ ـ وَالْعَاصِبُ مَعَ الْغَيْرِ : الْأَخَوَاتُ الشَّقِيقَاتُ، وَالْأَخَوَاتُ مِنَ الْأَبِ مَعَ مَنْ يَرِثُ بِالْفَرْضِ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ، فَتَكُونُ الْأَخَوَاتُ الشَّقِيقَاتُ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْإِخْوَةِ الْأَشِقَّاءِ، وَالْأَخَوَاتُ مِنَ الْأَبِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْإِخْوَةِ مِنَ الْأَبِ.*

*مِثَالُهُ فِي الشَّقِيقَاتِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَأُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ. فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْأُخْتِ الشَّقِيقَةِ الْبَاقِي.*

*وَمِثَالُهُ فِي الْأَخَوَاتِ مِنَ الْأَبِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ. فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِبِنْتِ الِابْنِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلِلْأُخْتِ مِنْ الْأَبِ الْبَاقِي.*

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تصويب :


> *وَلَا تُعَصَّبُ امْرَأَةٌ بِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الذُّكُورِ سِوَى هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ؛ فَابْنُ الْأَخِ لَا يُعَصِّبُ أُخْتَهُ، وَلَا عَمَّتَهُ، وَلَا ابْنَةَ عَمِّهِ، وَالعَمُّ لَا يُعَصِّبُ الْعَمَّةَ، وَابْنُ الْعَمِّ لَا يُعَصِّبُ أُخْتَهُ، وَلَا ابْنَةَ عَمِّهِ.*
> 
> *مِثَالٌ آخَرُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتَيْهِ الشَّقِيقَتَيْن  ِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنَ الْأَبِ، وَابْنِ أَخِيهِ مِنَ الْأَبِ. فَلِلشَّقِيقَتَ  يْنِ الثُّلُثَانِ، وَلِابْنِ الْأَخِ الْبَاقِي، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْأُخْتِ لِعَدَمِ مَنْ يُعَصِّبُهَا.*

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تَرْتِيبُ الْعَصَبَةِ

يَرِثُ الْعَصَبَةُ بِالتَّرْتِيبِ فَيُقَدَّمُ الْأَسْبَقُ جِهَةً ثُمَّ الْأَقْرَبُ مَنْزِلَةً ثُمَّ الْأَقْوَى. وَإِلَيْهِ الْإِشَارَةُ بِقَوْلِهِ :
فَبِالْجِهَةِ التَّقْدِيمُ ثُمَّ بِقُرْبِهِ * وَبَعْدَهُمَا التَّقْدِيمَ بِالْقُوَّةِ اجْعَلَا 

أ ـ فَأَمَّا الْجِهَةُ فَالْأَسْبَقُ فِيهَا مُقَدَّمٌ فِي التَّعْصِيبِ عَلَى مَنْ بَعْدَهُ. وَالْجِهَاتُ أَرْبَعٌ بُنُوَّةٌ، وَأُبُوَّةٌ، وَفُرُوعُ أُبُوَّةٍ، وَوَلَاءٌ (1) :
1 ـ فَالْبُنُوَّةُ يَدْخُلُ فِيهَا الْأَبْنَاءُ، وَأَبْنَاؤهُمْ وَإِنْ نَزَلُوا.
2 ـ وَالْأُبُوَّةُ يَدْخُلُ فِيهَا الْآبَاءُ، وَأَبَاؤهُمْ وَإِنْ عَلَوا.
3 ـ وَفُرُوعُ الْأُبُوَّةِ يَدْخُلُ فِيهَا الْإخْوَةُ، وَالْأَعْمَامُ الْأَشِقَّاءُ، أَوْ مِنَ الْأَبِ، وَأَبْنَاؤهُمْ وَإِنْ نَزَلُوا. (2)
4ـ وَالْوَلَاءُ يَدْخُلُ فِيهَا الْمُعْتِقُ، وَعَصَبَتُهُ الْمُتَعَصِّبُو  نَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ (3) وَإِلَى هَذِهِ الْجِهَاتِ الْأَرْبَعِ الْإِشَارَةُ بِقَوْلِهِ :
جِهَاتُهُمْ بُنُوَّةٌ أُبُوَّهْ * فُرُوعُهَا وَذُو الْوَلَا التَّتِمَّهْ
فَمَنْ كَانَ فِي جِهَةٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْجِهَاتِ قُدِّمَ فِي التَّعْصِيبِ عَلَى مَنْ بَعْدَهُ.

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ، وَابْنِهِ. فَلِلْأَبِ السُّدُسُ فَرْضًا، وَلِلِابْنِ الْبَاقِي تَعْصِيبًا.

مِثَالٌ ثَانٍ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ. فَلِلْأَبِ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

مِثَالٌ ثَالِثٌ: أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ عَمِّهِ، وَمُعْتِقِهِ. فَلِلْعَمِّ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

مِثَالٌ رَابِعٌ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُمِّهِ، وَمُعْتِقِهِ. فَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَلِلْمُعْتِقِ الْبَاقِي تَعْصِيبًا.

ب ـ وَأَمَّا قُرْبُ الْمَنْزِلَةِ فَإِذَا كَانَ الْعَصَبَةُ فِي جِهَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ قُدِّمَ الْأَقْرَبُ مَنْزِلَةً مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ.
فَالْأَقْرَبُ فِي جِهَةِ الْبُنُوَّةِ، وَالْأُبُوَّةِ مَنْ كَانَ أَقَلَّ وَاسِطَةً إِلَى الْمَيِّتِ.

وَالْأَقْرَبُ فِي جِهَةِ فُرُوعِ الْأُبُوَّةِ : فُرُوعُ الْأَبِ وَهُمُ الْإِخْوَةُ، وَأَبْنَاؤُهُمْ وَإِنْ نَزَلُوا الْأَقْرَبُ فَالْأَقْرَبُ، ثُمَّ فُرُوعُ أََبِي الْأَبِ وَهُمُ الْأَعْمَامُ، وَأَبْنَاؤُهُمْ وَإِنْ نَزَلُوا الْأَقْرَبُ فَالْأَقْرَبُ، ثُمَّ فُرُوعُ جَدِّ الْأَبِ وَهُمْ أَعْمَامُ أَبِي الْمَيِّتِ وَأَبْنَاؤُهُمْ وَإِنْ نَزَلُوا الْأَقْرَبُ فَالْأَقْرَبُ، وَهَكَذَا نَقُولُ : 
فُرُوعُ كُلِّ أَبٍ وَإِنْ نَزَلُوا أَقْرَبُ مِنْ فُرُوعِ مَنْ فَوْقَهُ، وَالْأَقْرَبُ فِي فُرُوعِ كُلِّ أَبٍ أَقَلُّهُمْ وَاسِطَةً إِلِيهِ.

وَالْأَقْرَبُ فِي جِهَةِ الْوَلَاءِ : الْمُعْتِقُ ثُمَّ عَصَبَتُهُ كَتَرْتِيبِ عَصَبَةِ النَّسَبِ. 

مِثَالُهُ فِي جِهَةِ الْبُنُوَّةِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِهِ. فَلِلِابْنِ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

وَمِثَالُهُ فِي جِهَةِ الْأُبُوَّةِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ، وَجَدِّهِ. فَلِلْأَبِ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا. 

وَمِثَالُهُ فِي جِهَةِ فُرُوعِ الْأُبُوَّةِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ ابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِ عَمِّهِ، وَعَمِّ أَبِيهِ. فَلِابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِ الْعَمِّ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

مِثَالٌ ثَانٍ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ ابْنِ عَمِّهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِ عَمِّهِ. فَلِابْنِ الْعَمِّ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

وَمِثَالُهُ فِي جِهَةِ الْوَلَاءِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِ مُعْتِقِهِ، وَعَمِّ مُعْتِقِهِ. فَلِابْنِ الْمُعْتِقِ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

مِثَالٌ ثَانٍ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِ أَخِي مُعْتِقِهِ، وَعَمِّ مُعْتِقِهِ. فَلِابْنِ ابْنِ ابْنِ أَخِي الْمُعْتِقِ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

جـ ـ وَأَمَّا الْقُوَّةُ فَإِذَا كَانَ الْعَصَبَةُ فِي جِهَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَمَنْزِلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ قُدِّمَ الْأَقْوَى صِلَةً بِالْمَيِّتِ، وَهُوَ مَنْ يُدْلِي بِالْأَبَوَيْنِ عَلَى مَنْ يُدْلِي بِالْأَبِ وَحْدَهُ. وَلَا يُتَصَوَّرُ التَّقْدِيمُ بِالْقُوَّةِ إِلَّا فِي جِهَةِ فُرُوعِ الْأُبُوّةِ.

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنَ الْأَبِ. فَلِلشَّقِيقِ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.

مِثَالٌ ثَانٍ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِ عَمِّهِ الشَّقِيقِ، وَابْنِ عَمِّهِ مِنَ الْأَبِ. فَلِابْنِ عَمِّهِ الشَّقِيقِ جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ تَعْصِيبًا.
__________
1- يرى بعض العلماء أن جهات العصوبة خمس فيفصل فروع الأبوة إلى جهتين: أخوة ويدخل فيها الإخوة الأشقاء أو من الأب وأبناؤهم وإن نزلوا. وعمومة ويدخل فيها الأعمام الأشقاء أو من الأب وأبناؤهم وإن نزلوا ويرى آخرون سوى ذلك.
2- حكم الأخوات إذا كن عصبة مع الغير كحكم الإخوة.
3- هم ذكور العصبة والعاصب بالولاء فلو مات العتيق عن ابن معتقه، وبنت معتقه. فلابن المعتق جميع المال تعصيبا لأنه عاصب بنفسه، ولا شيء لبنت المعتق لأنها عاصبة بالغير. ولو مات العتيق عن بنت معتقه، وأخت معتقه الشقيقة وعم معتقه. فللعم جميع المال تعصيبا لأنه عاصب بنفسه ولا شيء لبنت المعتق لأنها صاحبة فرض ولا لشقيقة المعتق لأنها عاصبة مع الغير.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

ززززززززززززززز  زززززززززززززززتمرينات

تمرين (1)

1 ـ من هو العاصب وكيف إرثه ومثل ؟ (1)

2 ـ من هو العاصب بالغير ومثل ؟

3 ـ ما هي جهات العصوبة ومن يقدم فيها مع التمثيل ؟
__________
(1) القاعدة في التمثيل أن يقدم صاحب الفرض ثم العاصب ويقدم صاحب الفرض الأكبر كالبنت مع بنت الابن وربما يخرج عن هذه القاعدة من أجل اختيار الطالب.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تصويب : 


> جِهَاتُهُمْ بُنُوَّةٌ أُبُوَّهْ * فُرُوعُهَا وَذُو الْوَلَا التَّتِمَّهْ


جِهَاتُهُمْ بُنُوَّةٌ أُبُوَّةُ * فُرُوعُهَا وَذُو الْوَلَا التَّتِمَّةُ

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (2)هات أمثلة لما يأتي مع التعليل :1 ـ عاصب مع الغير قدم على عاصب بالنفس باعتبار القوة.2 ـ صاحب فرض له الثلث مع عاصب بالنفس قدم على عاصب بالنفس باعتبار سبق الجهة.3 ـ صاحب فرض له الربع مع عاصب بالنفس قدم على عاصب بالنفس باعتبار قرب المنزلة.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (3) اذكر الوارث بالتعصيب من غير الوارث به فيما يأتي مع التعليل : ابن مع أب، أبو جد مع أبى أب، بنت وأخت من أب مع أخ شقيق، أخو معتق شقيق مع أخته الشقيقة، ابن ابن عم من أب مع ابن عم أب شقيق، أخ من أب مع أخ شقيق، ابن ابن ابن عم من أب مع معتق، ابن ابن أخ شقيق مع ابن أخ من أب، أخو معتق من أب مع أخيه الشقيق، ابن ابن ابن مع ابن ابن.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (4)

اقسم المسائل التالية مبينًا العاصب بنفسه وبغيره ومع غيره ومن لا يرث منه وعلل لما تذكر في ذلك كله.
1 ـ زوج وابن وبنت.
2 ـ زوجة وأب وابن رقيق.
3 ـ بنت وأخت شقيقة وأخ من أب.
4 ـ أخت من أب وعم أب وعم جد.
5 ـ جدة وجد أب وجد جد.
6 ـ أم وابن عم من أب وعم أب شقيق.
7 ـ أخوان من أم وأخوان من أب وأخوان من أم وأب.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الْحَجْبُالْحَجْبُ لُغَةً : الْمَنْعُ. وَاصْطِلَاحًا : مَنْعُ مُسْتَحِقِّ الْإِرْثِ مِنَ الْإِرْثِ كُلِّهِ، أَوْ بَعْضِهِ.وَيَنْقَسِمُ إِلَى قِسْمَيْنِ : حَجْبٍ بِوَصْفٍ، وَحَجْبٍ بِشَخْصٍ.فَالْحَجْبُ بِالْوَصْفِ : أَنْ يَكُونَ فِي مُسْتَحِقِّ الْإِرْثِ مَانِعٌ مِنْ مَوَانِعِ الْإِرْثِ (اخْتِلَافِ الدِّينِ، وَالرِّقِّ، وَالْقَتْلِ) وَالْمَحْجُوبُ بِهِ يَكُونُ كَالْمَعْدُومِ فَلَا يَحْجُبُ غَيْرَهُ، وَلَا يُؤَثِّرُ عَلَيْهِ.مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُمِّهِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ وَهُوَ مُخَالِفٌ لَهُ فِي الدِّينِ، وَعَمِّهِ؛ فَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَلِلْأُخْتِ مِنَ الْأَبِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْعَمِّ الْبَاقِي، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْأَخِ مِنَ الْأَبِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

وَالْحَجْبُ بِالشَّخْصِ : أَنْ يَكُونَ مُسْتَحِقُّ الْإِرْثِ مَحْجُوبًا بِشَخْصٍ آخَرَ.

أ ـ فَفِي الْأُصُولِ :
1 ـ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ يَحْجُبُ مَنْ فَوْقَهُ مَنَ الذُّكُورِ.

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ، وَجَدِّهِ. فَلِلْأَبِ الْمَالُ، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْجَدِّ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

2 ـ وَكُلُّ أُنْثَى تَحْجُبُ مَنْ فَوْقَهَا مِنَ الْإِنَاثِ. 

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُمِّهِ، وَجَدَّتِهِ، وَعَمِّهِ. فَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَلِلْعَمِّ الْبَاقِي، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْجَدَّةِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

ب ـ وَفِي الْفُرُوعِ : كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ يَحْجُبُ مَنْ تَحْتَهُ. 

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِهِ، وَابْنِ ابْنِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ. فَلِلِابْنِ الْمَالُ، وَلَا شَيءَ لِابْنِ الِابْنِ، وَبِنْتِ الِابْنِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

جـ ـ وَفِي الْحَوَاشِي : 

1 ـ جَمِيعُ الْحَوَاشِي يُحْجَبُونَ بِالذُّكُورِ مِنَ الْأُصُولِ، أَوِ الْفُرُوعِ. 

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ. فَلِلْأَبِ الْمَالُ، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلشَّقِيقِ. 

مِثَالٌ آخَرُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِهِ، وَأُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ. فَلِلِابْنِ الْمَالُ، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلشَّقِيقَةِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

2 ـ الْإِخْوَةُ مِنَ الْأُمِّ يُحْجَبُونَ أَيْضًا بِالْإِنَاثِ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ.

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ. فَلِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلشَّقِيقِ الْبَاقِي، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْأَخِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

3 ـ الْإِخْوَةُ مِنَ الْأَبِ يُحْجَبُونَ بِالذُّكُورِ مِنَ الْأَشِقَّاءِ. 

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ أُخْتِهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ، وَأُخْتِهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخِيهِ الشَّقِيقِ. فَلِلْأُخْتِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَلِلْأَخِ الشَّقِيقِ الْبَاقِي، وَلَا شَيءَ لِلْأُخِتِ مِنَ الْأَبِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

د - وَفِي التَّعْصِيبِ :

 1ـ الأَسْبَقُ جِهَةً يَحْجُبُ مَنْ بَعْدَهُ. 

2 ـ الْأَقْرَبُ مَنْزِلَةً يَحْجُبُ الْأَبْعَدَ.
3 ـ الْأَقْوَى قَرَابَةً يَحْجُبُ الْأَضْعَفَ. وَسَبَقَ شَرْحُ ذَلِكَ وَأَمْثِلَتُهُ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الرَّدُّ

الرَّدُّ : إِضَافَةُ مَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ الْفُرُوضِ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهَا إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ عَاصِبٌ.
فَيُرَدُّ عَلَى كُلِّ ذِي فَرْضٍ بِقَدْرِ فَرْضِهِ إِلَّا الزَّوْجَيْنِ فَلَا يُرَدُّ عَلَيْهِمَا.
فَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَرْدُودُ عَلَيْهِ وَاحِدًا أَخَذَ الْمَالَ جَمِيعَهُ فَرْضًا، وَرَدًّا.
وَإِنْ كَانُوا جَمَاعَةً مِنْ جِنْسٍ وَاحِدٍ أَخَذُوا جَمِيعَ الْمَالِ فَرْضًا، وَرَدًّا بِعَدَدِ رُؤُسِهِمْ.
وَإِنْ كَانُوا جَمَاعَةً مِنْ أَجْنَاسٍ قُسِّمَ الْمَالُ بَيْنَهُمْ مِنْ أَصْلِ سِتَّةٍ، وَتَنْتَهِي بِمَا تَنْتَهِي بِهِ فُرُوضُهُمْ.
وَإِنْ كَانَ مَعَهُمْ أَحَدُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ أُعْطِيَ فَرْضَهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ زِيَادِةٍ، ثُمَّ قُسِّمَ الْبَاقِي بَيْنَ الْمَرْدُودِ عَلَيْهِمْ عَلَى مَا سَبَقَ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

مِثَالُهُ إِذَا كَانَ الْمَرْدُودُ عَلَيْهِ وَاحِدًا : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنَتِهِ. فَلَهَا جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ نِصْفُهُ بِالْفَرْضِ، وَبَاقِيهِ بِالرَّدِّ.

وَمِثَالُهُ إِذَا كَانَ الْمَرْدُودُ عَلَيْهِمْ جَمَاعَةً مِنْ جِنْسٍ :أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتَيْهِ. فَلَهَا جَمِيعُ الْمَالِ ثُلُثَاهُ بِالْفَرْضِ، وَبَاقِيهِ بِالرَّدِّ مَقْسُومًا عَلَى اثْنَيْنِ عَدَدِ رُؤُوسِهِمَا.

وَمِثَالُهُ إِذَا كَانَ الْمَرْدُودُ عَلَيْهِمْ جَمَاعَةً مِنْ أَجْنَاسٍ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ بِنْتِهِ، وَبِنْتِ ابْنِهِ، وَأُمِّهِ. فَمَسْأَلَتُهُم  ْ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ :
لِلْبِنْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِبِنْتِ الِابْنِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ، وَلِلْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَتُرَدُّ الْمَسْأَلَةُ إِلَى خَمْسَةٍ.

وَمِثَالُهُ إِذَا كَانَ مَعَهُمْ أَحَدُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنْ زَوْجَتِهِ، وَأُمِّهِ، وَأَخِيهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ. فَلِلزَّوْجَةِ الرُّبُعُ، وَلِلْأُمِّ وَالْأَخِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ الْبَاقِي فَرْضًا، وَرَدًّا مِنْ أَصْلِ سِتَّةٍ. لِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ اثْنَانِ، وَلِلْأَخِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ وَاحِدٌ. وَتُرَدُّ الْمَسْأَلَةُ إِلَى ثَلَاثَةٍ يَكُونُ لِلزَّوْجَةِ وَاحِدٌ، وَلِلْأُمِّ اثْنَانِ وَلِلْأَخِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ وَاحِدٌ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

ذَوُو الْأَرْحَامِ

ذَوُو الْأَرْحَامِ : كُلُّ قَرِيبٍ لَيْسَ بِذِي فَرْضٍ، وَلَا عَصَبَةٍ.

فَذَوُو الْأَرْحَامِ مِنَ الْأُصُولِ :
1 ـ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ حَالَ بَيْنَهُ، وَبَيْنَ الْمَيِّتِ أُنْثَى كَأَبِي الْأُمِّ، وَأَبِي الْجَدَّةِ.
2 ـ كُلُّ أُنْثَى أَدْلَتْ بِذَكَرٍ حَالَ بَيْنَهُ، وَبَيْنَ الْمَيِّتِ أُنْثَى كَأُمِّ أَبِي الْأُمِّ.
وَمِنَ الْفُرُوعِ : كُلُّ مَنْ أَدْلَى بِأُنْثَى كَابْنِ الْبِنْتِ، وَبِنْتِ الْبِنْتِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

وَمِنَ الْحَوَاشِي :
1- كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ أَدْلَى بِأُنْثَى إِلَّا الْإِخْوَةَ مِنَ الْأُمِّ كَالْخَالِ، وَابْنِ الْأَخِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ، وَابْنِ الْأُخْتِ.
2- جَمِيعُ الْإِنَاثِ سِوَى الْأَخَوَاتِ كَالْعَمَّةِ، وَالْخَالَةِ، وَبِنْتِ الْأَخِ.
وَلَا يَرِثُونَ إِلَى حَيْثُ لَا يُوجَدُ عَاصِبٌ، وَلَا ذُو فَرْضٍ يُرَدُّ عَلَيْهِ.
وَيَرِثُونَ بِالتَّنْزِيلِ فَيُنَزَّلُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَنْزِلَةَ مَنْ أَدْلَى بِهِ مِنَ الْوَرَثَةِ، وَيَأْخُذُ نَصِيبَهُ.

مِثَالُهُ : أَنْ يَمُوتَ شَخْصٌ عَنِ ابْنِ أُخْتِهِ الشَّقِيقَةِ، وَبِنْتِ أُخْتِهِ مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَابْنِ أَخِيهِ مِنْ أُمِّهِ، وَخَالِهِ. فَلِابْنِ الْأُخْتِ الشَّقِيقَةِ النِّصْفُ؛ لِأَنَّهُ بِمَنْزِلَةِ أُمِّهِ، وَلِبِنْتِ الْأَخِ مِنَ الْأَبِ السُّدُسُ تَكْمِلَةَ الثُّلُثَيْنِ؛ لِأَنَّهَا بِمَنْزِلَةِ أُمِّهَا، وَلِابْنِ الْأَخِ مِنَ الْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ؛ لِأَنَّهُ بِمَنْزِلَةِ أَبِيهِ، وَلِلْخَالِ السُّدُسُ لِأَنَّهُ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْأُمِّ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرينات
تمرين (1)
1 ـ ما هو الرد وما شرطه ؟
2 ـ مم تكون أصل مسالة الرد إذا كان المردود عليهم جماعة من جنس واحد أو أجناس ؟
3 ـ من ذوو الأرحام من الحواشي ؟

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (2)
هات أمثلة لما تأتي :
1 ـ مسالة ردٍّ فيها أحد الزوجين.
2ـ مسالة ردٍّ فيها أجناس انتهت بأربعة.
3 ـ مسالة فيها ذوو أرحام من الأصول والفروع.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (3)
بين ما لا رد فيه وما فيه رد فيما يأتي مع التعليل :
بنت وبنت ابن وأم وأب / أم وأخ من أم / زوج وأم وأب / أخت شقيقة وأخ لأب/ جدة وبنتان وأب / أخت شقيقة وأخت من أب وأخت من أم / أخ من أم وبنت أخ شقيق.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تمرين (4)
اقسم ما يأتي مع التعليل :
1ـ زوج وبنت وبنت ابن.
2 ـ بنت أخت شقيقة وبنت أخ من أب وبنت عم.
3ـ أم وأخ من أم وعم من أم.
4ـ بنتان وبنت ابن وأخت من أب.
5ـ بنت بنت وبنت بنت ابن وعم وأب.
6 ـ أختان شقيقتان وأختان من أب وعمتان.
7 ـ بنت بنت وبنت أخ من أم وبنت أخ شقيق.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

وَإِلَى هُنَا انْتَهَى مَا أَرَدْنَا كِتَابَتَهُ حَسَبَ الْمَنْهَجِ الْمُقَرَّرِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، وَصَلَّى اللهُ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى نَبِيِّنَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ أَجْمَعِينَ.

تَمَّ بِقَلَمِ كَاتِبِهِ الْفَقِيرِ إِلَى اللهِ تَعَالَى : مُحَمَّدِ بنِ صَالِحٍ الْعُثَيْمِيْن.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تم بفضل الله، ومنته ضبط هذا الكتاب المبارك بقلم الفقير إلى الله : أبي مريم / أحمد بن حسنين المصري، وذلك بمساعدة بعض جلساء ملتقى أهل اللغة وهم :
1- شيخنا الفاضل / محمود محمد محمود مرسي - حفظه الله -.
2- أستاذنا الفاضل / رضوان بن محمد آل إسماعيل - وفقه الله -.
3- الأستاذة الفاضلة / أم محمد - وفقها الله -.
4- الأستاذة الفاضلة / عائشة - وفقها الله -.
5- صاحبنا وشيخنا / محمد بن إبراهيم - وفقه الله -.
6- الشاعر الفاضل / صالح العمري - زاده الله توفيقًا، وفصاحة -.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

حمل من هنا الكتاب مضبوطا بصيغة ( ورد ) :
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthrea...6314#post36314

----------


## القحطاني اليماني

هل ممكن رابط مباشر

----------

